# Help please!! 6dp5dt bleeding/faint +



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Help girls!

stats
trigger 19th april 11:30pm  6500iu overtrille
EC 21st april
5day ET 26th april
test 10th may

so i am 6dp5dt

started bleeding/spotting this afternoon

brown then light pink it is a dark colour now but hard to determine cause done crinone tonight. its there everytime i wipe, and is couple of spots on panty liner
so when we got home (was out aswell, reall nice-not) done a pg test and it came up straight away positive. fainter than control, but no squinting needed! it was an early detecting test 10miu 
whats going on , i am going out of my mind. the trigger must have gone out of system by now. i read some where that it goes 1000iu a day!!!
am i pg, what shall i do. been resting this evening.

is it too late for implantation? how heavy should implantation be?



iwabb xx
i will do a test with my first wee tomorrow morning


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

I think this all seems really good, I also had some pinky/browny spotting, they can implant late also, but whilst the emby's implant they are pretty invasive and can dislodge some womb lining tissue (hence the spotting) I didn't test early but if I had it would have been positive early as on pg test day my hcg levels were already 307.1 and most pg tests register around a level of 25 for hcg, and them potentially double every couple of days from there 

so rest up and watch some comedy 

Good luck and super sticky vibes to you         

Wendy K


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks wendy 

i am fairly relaxed but it hard no to worry isnt it?

its not like af, but just couple of spots on panty liner but defo there when i wipe each time, its quite watery not heavy blood! i want it to be ok but i just dont know. the positive result cant possibly be trigger now can it, so something must be going on inside me?

i appreciate your reply very muchly xxx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Hey hun,

I have exactly the same....I am praying that the BFP's will stay for us huni!!

xxx


----------

